# "Military-grade missile" received in Abbotsford gun amnesty



## CougarKing (5 Jul 2013)

Photo of the ordnance at the link:

link



> ‘I don’t think it’s live, I’ve dropped it a few times,' said Abbotsford man with missile on his lawn chair
> 
> Police officers are used to dealing with weapons. But not when those weapons are military-grade missiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## PAdm (5 Jul 2013)

Be thankful it was not a "non-military grade missle".


----------



## Caramon_Majere (5 Jul 2013)

Could someone please explain to me how his relative smuggled home a missile?


----------



## PAdm (5 Jul 2013)

Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> Could someone please explain to me how his relative smuggled home a missile?



Watched that episode of MASH where Radar mailed home the jeep piece by piece.  :rofl:


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jul 2013)

Looks like a CRV 7 with a rattle can paint job.


----------



## Robert0288 (20 Jul 2013)

> It (M72) was still operational, but thankfully didn’t come equipped with rockets.



So it was a plastic tube?  What is operational about a plastic tube?  It extends and retracts? ???


----------



## cupper (20 Jul 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> So it was a plastic tube?  What is operational about a plastic tube?  It extends and retracts? ???



Yep. Just like all the others that you can pick up at the army surplus stores.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jul 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> So it was a plastic tube?  What is operational about a plastic tube?  It extends and retracts? ???



Everything like this, to the press, and oft times the police, is hyped to the public.

That's why every rifle with a plastic stock is a "dangerous and deadly AK-47 military assault rifle" even if it's a .22 Cooey.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (20 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Looks like a CRV 7 with a rattle can paint job.



Aren't CRV-7 fins rounded; the ones in the photo look straight. Plus, the rear part of the rocket looks smaller than the upper stage.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jul 2013)

Hard to tell from the pic, but those fins do look sprung.  The nose is also wrong for a CRV-7, but in my defence I haven't seen one in almost 30 years...  ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (20 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Hard to tell from the pic, but those fins do look sprung.  The nose is also wrong for a CRV-7, but in my defence I haven't seen one in almost 30 years...  ;D



Actually, I think the top portion of the "rocket" is just some metal pole that was used as a marker and happened to have a pointy end and then someone took a fired rocket motor and stuck it in the bottom and _voilà_ you got a "missile."

Any way, sent a email to the Abbotsford PD PIO seeing if they had any luck in identifying it.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Jul 2013)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Actually, I think the top portion of the "rocket" is just some metal pole that was used as a marker and happened to have a pointy end and then someone took a fired rocket motor and stuck it in the bottom and _voilà_ you got a "missile."
> 
> Any way, sent a email to the Abbotsford PD PIO seeing if they had any luck in identifying it.



Got a reply back from the PIO and he said that they didn't have a chance to identify the rocket as the military came and took the rocket off their hands.


----------



## cupper (28 Jul 2013)

Sounds like we have the start of a conspiracy. :Tin-Foil-Hat: 

 >


----------

